
VisibleV8 - bookofjoe
http://kapravelos.com/projects/vv8
======
gnat
Very cool. It's a variant of the V8 JavaScript engine that has a ton of
instrumentation of property access, function calls, etc. Paper about it:
[http://kapravelos.com/publications/vv8-imc19.pdf](http://kapravelos.com/publications/vv8-imc19.pdf)

